# Is Calculus book needed for the Power PE?



## seandapaul24 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just wondering..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 5, 2015)

I didn't take one.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't see where it would it be needed.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 6, 2015)

Chapters 9 and 10 in the EPRM have some elementary operations for derivatives and integrals. I don't think there will be any on the exam though.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't spell Calclussss and I passed?????


----------



## jdscottPE (Apr 6, 2015)

If you need a foot rest...

Seriously, the ncees exam and even CI had some integrating. I've had six calculus classes between HS and college and couldn't integrate if you threatened my life. I would need a month to bring it back.

Assuming you had to pull it off, Camara would actually help. I am counting on no calculus on the power exam.

There was no calculus on the civil exam I took in '09.


----------



## JB66money (Apr 7, 2015)

I would assume that because this is a timed exam and you only have six minutes per problem, I cannot see there being any involved calculus problems such as having to integrate an indefinite integral using integration techniques such as partial fractions expansion coulped with trigonometric substitution. Even if they gave a problem that you had to integrate, I would imagine that it would be a simple definite integral in which you can solve using either the Casio FX-115 or the TI-36X Pro, which are both approved calculators.


----------



## jgharris P.E. (Apr 7, 2015)

It wouldn't hurt to know how to integrate or differentiate... There is nothing in the NCEES test topic breakdown that would remotely involve calculus of any kind. Maybe one problem out of 80. Now if you can't do ALGEBRA as an engineer you are screwed... :suicide1:


----------



## eksor_PE (Apr 7, 2015)

I brought my NCEES FE Reference Handbook. It gave me one or a couple answer/s in which I would't be able to find in all of my references combined.


----------

